# Experienced Picoboo 104 Controller Users



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey,
IS the 30 watts on the Picoboo sufficient to run a NON powered speaker or will it require a powered unit? I know it really depends on application. I would be using it in a haunted house that would have lots of sounds from different areas. I have not bought one yet and not sure if they are available right now but did not know if they are worth the extra $20 over a Nerve Center.


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

The 30 watt speaker output is for non powered speakers. And yes. It's plenty loud.


----------

